# A guide for a satin spray finish please



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to spray the surround of this bonnet vent to match the surrounding trim, that is in a matt/satin finish.How do you achieve this as i assume you dont lacquer over the paint, so do you just give it a couple of coats of paint and then leave it?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've sprayed wiper arms with satin paint before and just done 2-3 coats and they've always been okay, but your bonnet vent is a lot bigger of course. No laquer though.

P.S Evo 8?


----------



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> I've sprayed wiper arms with satin paint before and just done 2-3 coats and they've always been okay, but your bonnet vent is a lot bigger of course. No laquer though.
> 
> P.S Evo 8?


The actual fins are aliminium and can be removed so its just the surround really.Yep, evo 8 :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

you can actually get satin lacquer from proper paint suppliers


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

if you can take that section out it will make th job much easier.

i would use some 600 grit w&d to scuff the surface, couple of coats of primer, then 3-4 coats of satin.

you should end up with a panel like so









with a layer of xxx sealent and butter wet wax









no lacquer on it either. im still to find a satin lacquer that sprays well


----------



## JamesScudder (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just finished respraying my entire car in satin black, there is a lacquer for it but you won't be able to get it in rattle can form, you will need to go to a bodyshop, most won't apply on top of rattle can paint either, so forget lacquering, like paul said scuff the surface first, what I done for my entire car, was scuff with 400 grit removing all lacquer and really keying the surface, and then flattened using 800 grit, to remove harsh marks. I then sprayed very thin coats on probably 9-10 coats on the car, remember its all about thin coats, thick coats will lead to orangepeel, best to take your time on it. Its always best to remove what you can, after every 2 coats, I would take a panel wipe and wipe the car down, this removed excess lumps of paint, this is what down after an hour of the coat before the wiping, upon completition my car is as smooth as a babys bottom, with no sanding marks, I need to redo my bonnet though, as i'm not happy with it, my work:


















Rattle can paint dries in the air, so can take up to a month to dry, so ensure your part is kept off the car as long as possible and in dry conditions, do not spray in the cold, as the paint will go funny!

Once i'm happy with everything, I will be using collinite wax to protect the paintwork, hope this answers your question, drop me a pm if you want


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

good finish to that car  exactly what im doing at the moment


----------

